

Walter Isaacson knew Steve's illness was terminal, and it's all in the book - ernesta
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1408703742/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=abiada-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1634&creative=19450&creativeASIN=1408703742

======
ditados
WARNING, AFFILIATE LINKBAIT!

